# Bunch of Grimsby



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to find out about my grandfather Isaac Bunch of Grimsby who was a trawler skipper and owner. One ship name was Conisbro' Castle. He was also involved with The Bunch Steam Fishing Company.

Isaac married my grandmother Ruth Rosetta Drew in 1913 and they lived at 54, Weelsby Road, Grimsby for many years. I believe that they were associated with the Crampin family.

My father, George Leonard Bunch [sometimes known as George Drew] did not, as far as I know, follow in Isaac's footsteps but he lived in Grimsby for a while although attending school in Market Rasen.

Isaac died in or around 1942 and Ruth towards the end of the 1960s when she was then living in Kent.

Can anybody add anything to this - about boats, companies, people, etc., especially about Isaac [or about Ruth and George?]. What were his boats, did he have a reputation as a good skipper, etc.?

Also, are there do***ents and/or sites that might be useful to me?

Thank you in anticipation of your help,
David.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

David
Vessels with I. Bunch as registered owner / manager
GY 1004 Argo.
GY 449 Lord Grannard
GY 1298 Girl Bella
GY 771 Macduff
GY 1138 Kilda renamed Tubal Cain
GY 698 Hilaria also in partnership with R.W.Payne
These vessels I think spread over from 1916 until 1936 in the case of Hilaria in partnership with R.W.Payne.
billblow


----------



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

Billblow: Thank you for this. It is useful information. David.


----------



## fiona crampin (Oct 24, 2012)

*might be able to help. My grandfather was Herbert crampin .*



David Bunch said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am trying to find out about my grandfather Isaac Bunch of Grimsby who was a trawler skipper and owner. One ship name was Conisbro' Castle. He was also involved with The Bunch Steam Fishing Company.
> 
> ...


hello david, i am sure that my family will be able to answer all of your questions and we would love to meet you. my father has kept detailed records over the years and is extremely keen to meet people that were linked to the trawling past. very kind regards Fiona crampin


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Fiona,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You seem to be settling in nicely so, enjoy your time on SN and have many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for replying Fiona. My email address is [email protected]
Can you and/or your father contact me to arrange a meeting? My grandmother, Ruth, talked a lot about the Crampin family, especially a Walter Crampin. What a small world! Best wishes, David.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Try
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B1411
Roger


----------



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

*Bunch Steam Fishing Company*

Thank you Roger. I recently clocked this but have yet to go as I don't live in Grimsby. I hope to spend some time there soon exploring the archives. David.


----------



## fiona crampin (Oct 24, 2012)

*hello again*



David Bunch said:


> Thank you for replying Fiona. My email address is [email protected]
> Can you and/or your father contact me to arrange a meeting? My grandmother, Ruth, talked a lot about the Crampin family, especially a Walter Crampin. What a small world! Best wishes, David.


Hi david, 

I spoke to my father and he would really like to speak with you he said he may have some information and would be interested to hear any knowledge you have too. He said to apologise for the fact that he is not computer literate. his phone number is 01472 877050. His name is Norman Crampin (son of Herbert Crampin).

Kind regards Fiona


----------



## David Bunch (Nov 5, 2011)

*Thank You*

Hello Fiona,

Many thanks for your help. I will 'phone your father to exchange information.

Best wishes,
David.


----------

